# American Sniper...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The last time I went to the movies was 14 years ago, last night I got a wild hair and took the wife and daughter to see American Sniper... It was well worth the wait in my opinion... Chris Kyle is a true American Hero


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> Yeah, I went and seen it also. Awesome movie.


 It was great... Are we the only ones to see the movie?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sheep, wolves and sheepdogs...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Go see the movie predator hunters... that's an order!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll definitely go see it once the lines die down and my wife is able to go.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We just got electricity last year!!!


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

I saw it yesterday. It was a good flick overall; but I thought some of the scenes with his father were poorly done. I also noticed that the infants they were holding were fake.

The footage at the end, showing the real man, his family and funeral was a tear jerker.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I will watch it one day when it comes out on T.V. won't go to a theater,just don't like hanging in crowds filled with the stink of human.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't think this will ever be ok for TV

really? I didn't think anything was to graphic or violent for TV. anymore IF not I'll get it from redbox one day. I am patient.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

AZ,

You the Man if you never sat through Pride and Prejudice or Steel Magnolias.....

Chris Kyle is a hero and served well....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anxious to see it


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Now we have Michael Moore and Bill Maher.....2 left wing a**holes that are calling Chris Kyle a coward and a psychopath.


They wouldn't have the guts to say it if he was still alive. That proves who the real cowards are.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nope,i dont waste my money by going to theaters

do damn expensive

i will wait until it comes to HBO etc

that way if i dont like it i can just change channel and im not out any cash


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The lines are too long around here, Have to wait awhile to see it. Haven't been to a movie theater in 10 years though. What the heck is the price of a ticket nowadays.


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

dwtrees said:


> The lines are too long around here, Have to wait awhile to see it. Haven't been to a movie theater in 10 years though. What the heck is the price of a ticket nowadays.


Too much.

I paid $7 for a matinee. I think the price is higher in bigger cities.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

last time the wife and i went to a movie around here,a couple years back

tickets were some thing like $17.00 each,then you have the way over priced snack counter

we ended up spending over $60

that was 2 tickets,2 sodas,1 popcorn and 1 box of candy

$60 is half my cable tv bill for a month

thats why i will wait for this movie to go to HBO or one of the other premium channels

i want to see it,but im not gonna give them an arm and a leg to see it


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Seen it opening weekend. Read the book, and Chris's second book called American Gun. Great reading on both parts. I have no comments for Maher, Moore, or Ventura, that can be said on a public forum. I feel their pain, for turning their backs on freedom. Kyle was an american hero in every sense of the word. Saving countless lives in a hard and brutal conflict. God bless him. I think I'll go see it again, just to piss off Moore.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

NattyB said:


> AZ,
> 
> You the Man if you never sat through Pride and Prejudice or Steel Magnolias.....
> 
> Chris Kyle is a hero and served well....


 lol... the last time i went to the movies was to see Castaway.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nope,i dont waste my money by going to theaters
> do damn expensive
> 
> i will wait until it comes to HBO etc
> that way if i dont like it i can just change channel and im not out any cash


 Go see the damn movie...do it for your country! "ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country" Mr. Krabs...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think he is on of the greatest american heros of all time

but i dont see how going to a movie theater is doing anything for my country

i already pay for hbo,cinemax,showtime,encore,starz and every other premium channel that charter cable has to offer

not to mention im a cheap mo fo

so i will wait for it to go to on of the premium channels,then i will watch it over and over again


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Took the girlfriend to see it last night. I noticed the fake baby too.

I read his book last month in preparation to watch the movie.

I wish they would have put the part in where he shot the savage at 1800m that was taunting the marines because he knew they couldn't shoot that far. So Kyle sees him and center punched him. His buddy standing next to him took off like his ass was on fire! 
But I think it would have been a little better if they explained a little more instead of just jumping to the next deployment tours.
I guess that's the downfall to reading the MAN's book before watching a movie directed by someone else. 
Kyle is a true American Hero! I have nothing but respect for him and I'll punch someone in the mouth of I hear them say something bad about him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Jan 7, 2015)

I normally don't like going to theaters do to be confined and in a big crowd but I made an exception to this and granted it was an amazing movie. God Bless that man.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i think he is on of the greatest american heros of all time
> but i dont see how going to a movie theater is doing anything for my country
> 
> i already pay for hbo,cinemax,showtime,encore,starz and every other premium channel that charter cable has to offer
> ...


ok Tim...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Fitz said:


> Took the girlfriend to see it last night. I noticed the fake baby too.
> I read his book last month in preparation to watch the movie.
> I wish they would have put the part in where he shot the savage at 1800m that was taunting the marines because he knew they couldn't shoot that far. So Kyle sees him and center punched him. His buddy standing next to him took off like his ass was on fire!
> But I think it would have been a little better if they explained a little more instead of just jumping to the next deployment tours.
> ...


 Doesn't that fat sob m. more live in CA?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Brandon_SPC said:


> I normally don't like going to theaters do to be confined and in a big crowd but I made an exception to this and granted it was an amazing movie. God Bless that man.


 last time i went, the movie screen was flat...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Go see the damn movie...do it for your country! "ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country" Mr. Krabs...


Somebody has been watching to much Spongebob Squarepants...Just sayin'

He does resemble at least one Kennedy though !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Somebody has been watching to much Spongebob Squarepants...Just sayin'
> 
> He does resemble at least one Kennedy though !


 "GHAHAHAHAHAHAHA GAHAHAHAHAHAHA GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA" ...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I want to see it I just haven't been able to yet. Kind of hesitant about it too. Lone survivor screwed me up pretty bad so I'm slightly reluctant but I will probably go see it anyway no matter how much it messes up my head!! There will now be a Chris Kyle day in Texas too!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

there should be a CHRIS KYLE nat'l holiday

after all we have nat'l holidays for other that havent done nearly as much for this country than this man has

but im sure something like that wont ever happen,because it wouldnt be "politically correct"

because he was a white man with a gun

this country does absolutely nothing for its vets,or true heros


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I am a strong Christian. Not a perfect one-not close. But I strongly believe in God, Jesus, and the Bible. When I die, God is going to hold me accountable for everything I've done on earth. He may hold me back until last and run everybody else through the line, because it will take so long to go over all my sins. "Mr. Kyle, let's go into the backroom. . . ." Honestly, I don't know what will really happen on Judgment Day. But what I lean toward is that you know all of your sins, and God knows them all, and shame comes over you at the reality that He knows. I believe the fact that I've accepted Jesus as my savior will be my salvation. But in that backroom or whatever it is when God confronts me with my sins, I do not believe any of the kills I had during the war will be among them. Everyone I shot was evil. I had good cause on every shot. They all deserved to die." 
― Chris Kyle, _American Sniper_


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

"I've lived the literal meaning of the "land of the free" and "home of the brave." It's not corny for me. I feel it in my heart. I feel it in my chest. Even at a ball game, when someone talks during the anthem or doesn't take off his hat, it pisses me off. I'm not one to be quiet about it, either." 
― Chris Kyle, _American Sniper: Memorial Edition_


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

and this in my opinion, is the greatest qoute of all time

"What wounded veteran's don't need is sympathy. They need to be treated like the men they are: equals, heroes, and people who still have tremendous value for society."

Chris Kyle


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Nuff said! One of the finest men to walk the earth in my opinion, he took care of my brothers and is a brother to me!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Amen to the above.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> there should be a CHRIS KYLE nat'l holiday
> 
> after all we have nat'l holidays for other that havent done nearly as much for this country than this man has
> 
> ...


 Never say never Tim... We will just start one, this is still America right! "Chris Kyle Day" Feb. 2nd. Fly your American Flag...go shooting... throw a party, thank a VET...


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Doesn't that fat sob m. more live in CA?


I don't know. If he does I'm sure it's near Hollywood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

